# Star Wars: Visions: Erster Trailer zur neuen Anime-Serie auf Disney+



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars: Visions: Erster Trailer zur neuen Anime-Serie auf Disney+* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Visions: Erster Trailer zur neuen Anime-Serie auf Disney+*


----------



## Rgbroach (21. August 2021)

Als nächstes Star wars im Mittelalter, wer das Lichtschwert aus dem Stein zieht wird der nächste Sith Imperator.


----------



## Baer85 (22. August 2021)

Ich finde das Konzept super und freu mich drauf.


----------



## P1Jay (22. August 2021)

Star Wars wird ausgedrückt wie eine reife Zitrone. Eigentlich dachte ich es sei kein Saft mehr drin, aber scheinbar geht noch was wenn man nur hart genug drückt ...

Scheinbar möchte Disney keine Schauspieler mehr zahlen oder keine Rechtsstreitigkeiten mehr über Bezahlungen haben *husthust* oder warum muss es Anime sein?

Ich liebe Anime als Kunstform aber im Trailer sind mehrere Szenen zu sehen die nicht schön aussehen und billig wirken. Zu viel CGI für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Baer85 (22. August 2021)

Der Trailer ist ja auch wild zusammengeschnitten.  Ich denke, wenn man dann die einzelnen Folgen sieht, gewöhnt man sich schnell an die verschiedenen Stile.
Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum man sich darüber "beschwert", dass man mehr Stories aus dem Star Wars Universum bekommt. Als Teil 7 rauskam wurde geschrieen, dass es ja nur ein abklatsch von Teil 4 sei und nun versuchen die wirklich viel neues und trotzdem wird wieder gemeckert.
Ich hoffe, dass sie weiterhin neue Stories abseits der typischen Skywalker-Saga rausbringen.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

Disney+ da habe ich gleich aufgehört weiter zu lesen.

Edit: Aber hätte ich mich auch denken können, da George Lucas seine Firma ja an Disney verscherbelt hat.


----------



## rum (22. August 2021)

Für mich wars bisl fad von der Optik her; der ganze Anime-Kram sieht mir zu asiatisch-unproportional aus. Wirklich schlimm fand ich dann das [Lucasfilm LTD] vor und nach den an Sailormoon erinnernden Kurzsequenzen. Naja ..


----------



## 4thVariety (22. August 2021)

Die unterschiedlichen Strategien die Abozahlen hoch zu halten sind bei Disney und Netflix interessant anzusehen.

Netflix macht zwar auch mal gerne Fortsetzungen, aber die bringen vor allem sehr viele eigenständige Serien.

Disney macht sich total von Star Wars und Marvel abhängig, als hätten sie gar kein Vertrauen in irgendetwas anderes. Das Format mit neun kurzen Folgen von neun Studios ist auch so gefasst, dass jede einzelne Geschichte nach dem Wegwerfprinzip ist. Alls optimiert auf viel Werbung machen und im Zweifelsfall alles wieder ganz schnell fallen lassen.


----------



## Baer85 (23. August 2021)

Ist das nicht der Zweck von Experimenten? Schauen ob es gut ankommt, und wenn nicht lässt man das halt hinter sich.
Ich finde es schön, dass sie jetzt mal etwas lockerer lassen und auch mal andere Dinge im Star Wars Universum erlauben. Muss ja auch nicht alles AAA Titel sein, sondern auch mal kleine Experimente.

Zu Disney gehören auch noch unter anderem Pixar, 20th Century und Fox. Die haben ein riesiges Portfolio auf das sie zurück greifen können, sollten mal Marvel und Star Wars nicht mehr performen.
Die Disney Animation Filme laufen ja auch sehr gut und da kommt fast jedes Jahr einer raus.


----------



## yingtao (23. August 2021)

Ich bin auf die einzelnen Folgen echt gespannt. Erinnert mich an Animatrix was auch einzelne animierte Folgen im Matrix Universum waren, die teilweise besser waren als die Kinofilme und vor allem auch andere Seiten des Universums gezeigt haben.

Ansonsten finde ich das Netflix und Disney+ gar nicht so unterschiedliche Strategien fahren. Netflix bringt viele Filme und Serien raus und wenn was davon erfolgreich ist, dann wird das auch gemelkt bis sich niemand mehr dafür interessiert. Wenn ein Film gut lief, dann gibt es danach eine Serie dazu und wenn eine Staffel gut lief, dann gibt es mehr davon.


----------



## -Kerby- (23. August 2021)

Irgendwie nicht mein Geschmack  Anime schaue ich schon gern, so Sachen wie Naruto, One Piece oder Titans, aber irgendwie passt mir diese Art des Storytellings mit Star Wars  nicht unter einen Hut.

Diese ausgeflippte und exzessive Art Emotionen auszudrücken  fällt mir echt nicht leicht das zu beschreiben...
Star Wars ist für mich eine relativ düstere Welt und Jedi Fallen Order hat das in der Endsequenz einfach richtig gut rübergebracht, wie es sich anfühlen soll...

Meine Voreinstellung ist noch, dass ich das Anime nicht mit dem Empfinden wiedererleben kann, wie ich es bei den Filmen oder dem Spiel erlebt habe.


----------



## -Loki- (24. August 2021)

Ich gebe der Sache mal eine Chance. Alles was Disney an SW-Filmen gebracht hat war absolute Rotze, mit Ausnahme von Episode III 1/2 aka Rogue One. Aber alles in Episodenformat hat mich voll Abgeholt. The Mandalorian ist für mich mit das beste SW nach der original Trilogie und auf einem Level mit RO wenn nich sogar etwas darüber.
Bad Batch fand ich auch sehr gut.
Bei der Sache jetzt bin ich mal sehr gespannt. Einige Stile die man im Trailer sehen konnte, kann ich mir durchaus bei SW vorstellen, bei anderen bin ich eher verhalten. Es kommt meiner Meinung nach sehr auf die Story an. Aber als Anime und SW-Fan find ich dieses Experiment durchaus spannend.


----------

